# Who in the GP fam. rolls a 240SX



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like to know.
these cars are all sorts of popular.
i've had mine for about 3 years and have been into the craze for about 5 yrs.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not me but if I can find an S15 here in the states I would buy it in a heartbeat. Not an S13 or S14 that has been converted but a real one


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah good luck. you be paying about 35 G's lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> yeah good luck. you be paying about 35 G's lol


It wouldnt be that much, down in Miami alot of people import them and sell them for about 15k


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

not I ..free post


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

rollin a nismo but not a 240 lol.. xterra lmao


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> not I ..free post


not everyone can afford the G35's ok czar.
gahhhddd lmao



pitbulllover27870 said:


> rollin a nismo but not a 240 lol.. xterra lmao


i have a nismo steering wheel lmao.
i want a 4runner


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> not everyone can afford the G35's ok czar.
> gahhhddd lmao
> 
> i have a nismo steering wheel lmao.
> i want a 4runner


yea me2 man, my roomates got an 06 4runner.. super nice man


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

trade em lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i roll in them dailey, along with 370's, 350's, a skyline every now and then, and all sorts of other nissans..


o wait im a nissan mechanic lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love Nissan cars... I really love the Z cars. And I have looked at buying several 240's.. but they were always so over priced for the condition they were in. But they are kinda hard to find. I hope to get a Sentra or Altima for my "mommy" car.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

intensive said:


> i roll in them dailey, along with 370's, 350's, a skyline every now and then, and all sorts of other nissans..
> 
> o wait im a nissan mechanic lol


ahhh LUCKY!!!
theres a northwest nissans meat up in seattle washington in march. its going to be BIG.



Shes Got Heart said:


> I love Nissan cars... I really love the Z cars. And I have looked at buying several 240's.. but they were always so over priced for the condition they were in. But they are kinda hard to find. I hope to get a Sentra or Altima for my "mommy" car.


yeah they're pretty expensive for crappy condition they're in. everyone thinks they need to sell their stuff for 2 times more than its worth.
its hard to find a clean s13 now-a-days


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had actually never heard of a 240 til I was like 17... and I had a boyfriend who had one. Then awhile later I dated another Nissan guy... lol He had an 87 300 ZX that was all gutted and he built a roll cage for it himself... and it had a monster turbo on it. The thing made a good 600 hp to the rear wheels... it was SICK... But it never ran...  lol He KNEW how to build a motor proper.. but chose not too... so he was always blowing things up. I think he just really enjoyed turning wrenches. lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hey i wouldnt recommend a altima at all, or a 02-04 maxima. trust me, ive put more transmissions in those cars then i thought i would ever need to working at a japanese dealership. the altimas are really crappy and only make it to about 100k before big problems like catalytics go south, or subframe mounts wearing out.

as much as i like to see one come in the shop because i make bank off them, do yourself the favor lol.


o and dont get a newer sentra/cube/versa either lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i really would like to finda 97-98 s14 and put a 5.6 titan motor in it. they are 6 bolt main blocks and forged up from the factory.

and i mean if they make the armada's and titans haul ace they would scream in a 240


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

no 240 here.. just a Integra GSR and a Toyota pickup


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

intensive said:


> hey i wouldnt recommend a altima at all, or a 02-04 maxima. trust me, ive put more transmissions in those cars then i thought i would ever need to working at a japanese dealership. the altimas are really crappy and only make it to about 100k before big problems like catalytics go south, or subframe mounts wearing out.
> 
> as much as i like to see one come in the shop because i make bank off them, do yourself the favor lol.
> 
> o and dont get a newer sentra/cube/versa either lol


Oh wow! Thanks for that info!!! That is so disappointing. They had fantastic reviews on msnauto.com  What about the 00-05 sentra's?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well, there hit or miss, but if its a miss, its like 3-4 grand everytime for a car with less then 80k miles.

id get an accord lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh wow... well thanks for the information!! I want to get something that is extremely reliable. I am so tired of getting used cars that are junk.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if you want reliable. honda is the way to go.
as much as i hate to say it, if i wanted to go reliable no matter what. HONDA.
Im going to go wash my mouth out with soap now


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

ive had mine since 2003 but been into the whole 240/drifting scene since 1999


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> if you want reliable. honda is the way to go.
> as much as i hate to say it, if i wanted to go reliable no matter what. HONDA.
> Im going to go wash my mouth out with soap now


Actually from personal experience..... My toyota was way better than my Honda... my Mitsubishi was the WORST... and my Hyundai was the BEST. Now given... the Hyundai was brand new, the Toyota was maintained by my grandma for 8 years... the Mitsubishi was an eclipse... and the Honda was an 80's model junker that ran good for the test drive! lol But if you take out all the used vehicles... we've had the best luck with our 01 Ford ZX2... besides doing regular maintenance when we got it it needed a clutch... and the mechanic shop we took it too was nice enough to totally ruin our transmission somehow... It went in with a perfect tranny and came out with a cracked case... But they "didn't do it" But that was almost a year ago and it's never broke down on us.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ford=crap
mitsubishi=crap tho i do love the evo's, but still.
toyotas are really good.
i had a an 86 honda accord that went out on me too. but i still have faith in them becuase i have seen many go over 200,xxx miles


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> ford=crap
> mitsubishi=crap tho i do love the evo's, but still.
> toyotas are really good.
> i had a an 86 honda accord that went out on me too. but i still have faith in them becuase i have seen many go over 200,xxx miles


Ford = Good!!!!

My dad has a 2000 Ford base model F150 he bought it new and has had nothing major done to it in 10 years and over 100,000 miles.

My 2001 ZX2 is at 170,000 miles and it runs strong.

I wouldn't hesitate to get another escort or something.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ford = Good!!!!
> 
> My dad has a 2000 Ford base model F150 he bought it new and has had nothing major done to it in 10 years and over 100,000 miles.
> 
> ...


my ford ranger is 10 yrs old with 120k and has been nothing but problems. 
my friend has a f350 and ended up giving it back after 2 yrs because it was crap lol.

so i personally wouldnt.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> my ford ranger is 10 yrs old with 120k and has been nothing but problems.
> my friend has a f350 and ended up giving it back after 2 yrs because it was crap lol.
> 
> so i personally wouldnt.


haha... Everyone has a different opinion based on experience. :roll: We also had a 1980 Ford F100, my parents bought when I was born and I grew up with it til I was a teenager... it sadly left us because my sister let her boyfriend tear apart and got it hauled to the dump. Heres to ol blue where ever you are! LOL


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

240s are everywhere around here. Same with the R32 skylines. My buddy managed to trash a very nicely tuned 94 240sx, black top swap, done up suspension, etc, etc. Was sad to see it after the accident. Fun cars for sure, though the car's price has spiked, part price has spiked, wreckers are completely stripped of parts, most have been thrashed on and cheaply fixed as someone tried desperately to become the next formula D champion. It's sad.

Fords are a mixed bags, hear lots of bad things about the trucks, but escorts are pretty bullet proof from my experience. Another friend beat on his forever and it just wouldn't die. My mom drives one, been very reliable thus far for her.

I love Yodas. Haven't had any bad experiences with them. Well, working on an MK1 MR2 wasn't exactly good but I'll forgive Toyota for that one.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Demios said:


> 240s are everywhere around here. Same with the R32 skylines. My buddy managed to trash a very nicely tuned 94 240sx, black top swap, done up suspension, etc, etc. Was sad to see it after the accident. Fun cars for sure, though the car's price has spiked, part price has spiked, wreckers are completely stripped of parts, most have been thrashed on and cheaply fixed as someone tried desperately to become the next formula D champion. It's sad.
> 
> Fords are a mixed bags, hear lots of bad things about the trucks, but escorts are pretty bullet proof from my experience. Another friend beat on his forever and it just wouldn't die. My mom drives one, been very reliable thus far for her.
> 
> I love Yodas. Haven't had any bad experiences with them. Well, working on an MK1 MR2 wasn't exactly good but I'll forgive Toyota for that one.


well, go big or go home. you have to push your car to the limit while learning and knowing your own driving limits. i've been known to hit a couple curbs. and spin out. lol.
of coarse i recommend doing so on a closed course.
not that i do, its just safer lol.


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha this is true, but wrecking your car leaves you out of a lot of money and robs you of your tool to practice with. Very harsh. Gotta take things slowly on road to avoid that possibility. Almost trashed my ride once, hope to never get that close again with it. Of course, closed track always the best.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Demios said:


> Haha this is true, but wrecking your car leaves you out of a lot of money and robs you of your tool to practice with. Very harsh. Gotta take things slowly on road to avoid that possibility. Almost trashed my ride once, hope to never get that close again with it. Of course, closed track always the best.


yeah i agree. drifting isnt cheap, tires are surely not cheap.
either is track time. too expensive for me. im just now getting my car back together after sitting in pieces for a yr. ALMOST THERE.
hopefully it'll be done here before march. big drift event in WA that i would like to attend. need to shut my friends up, they talk too much lol.


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

Tires are definitely not cheap, but at least with drifting lower overall traction on the rears is nice, while your going to want it up front for effective counter steering and lower the risk of a uncontrollable 4 wheel slide. That means you can throw some decent treads up front, and go cheap used on the back, and practice your angle, counter steer, etc. Of course it'll be a diff feel with new tires on all 4. 

Done much to the 240? SR or KA?


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

well ill tell you that nissan have one of the most reliable motors out there. on the way to a track event me and my club beat on our motors on the way to the track, at the track, and even after the track and still ran with no problems.
heres some pics of the track event:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Demios said:


> Tires are definitely not cheap, but at least with drifting lower overall traction on the rears is nice, while your going to want it up front for effective counter steering and lower the risk of a uncontrollable 4 wheel slide. That means you can throw some decent treads up front, and go cheap used on the back, and practice your angle, counter steer, etc. Of course it'll be a diff feel with new tires on all 4.
> 
> Done much to the 240? SR or KA?


rebuilt the KA with about 4k on the rebuild. was going to turbo the KA since it would beast on stock SR's but milled down the heads to raise the compression instead. i decided not to turbo a motor that wasnt built to be turbo;d in the first place. they go ka-boom too fast for me to afford. i have 3 sets of steelies for my spares, im saving those for the drift comp tho, so when i do get the beast running im going to have to try and not go through them.
when it was up and going a yr ago it was keeping up with ca18's. im pretty proud about that lol.
but eventually i want to go RB20det.
I LOVE THE SOUND OF THEM! and plus there str8 6's. sr's are only 4's. but rb's are harder to find parts.
heres one of my favorite videos. its an rb25dett.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

............my GRANDMA rawks a 240SX. No lie. It's all die hard late 80's, she had a new chevy truck before that. I dunno what got into her.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> ............my GRANDMA rawks a 240SX. No lie. It's all die hard late 80's, she had a new chevy truck before that. I dunno what got into her.


i bet its super clean too!
its such an awesome find to find a granny driven 240. its almost impossible.
no pun intended lol


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

i would rock a ka-t over a sr20 any day. driving my cousins ka-t and my friends sr the ka-t wins hands down. they have i dentical parts and were running 20psi and the ka-t just felt like it pulled alot harder. gotta love that torque they have. i used about 6 sets of tires (24 all together) each track event and rock a ka with camshaft upgrades, headers, exhaust and test pipe on a rebuild motor.
what type of suspension do you have on ur car?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> i would rock a ka-t over a sr20 any day. driving my cousins ka-t and my friends sr the ka-t wins hands down. they have i dentical parts and were running 20psi and the ka-t just felt like it pulled alot harder. gotta love that torque they have. i used about 6 sets of tires (24 all together) each track event and rock a ka with camshaft upgrades, headers, exhaust and test pipe on a rebuild motor.
> what type of suspension do you have on ur car?


yeah if i could afford to keep up the ka-t i would definitely do it. they have quite a bit more torque than the sr's and you dont see them all that often.
right now i just have some megan coilovers, nothing too big for right now i plan upgrading tie rods shortly.
but right now my main goal is to just get back up and driving.
it was stripped last january in a snowstorm. they most vandalized it. i mean they did take my aem intake, optima battery, cd deck and a few other things, i would have much rather them take a lot of the stuff and not vandalized it. it would have cost me less and not taken as long. right now i dont really have much for inerior. just a center console, bucket seat and i saved the carpet. i plan on getting a different shell to swap this motor in, but who knows when i can afford that.

i dont even go to car meets with my friends anymore cause it just gets me down.

whats your set up?


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

ksport coilovers, circuit sport tension rods,circuit sport rear camber arms, kazama outer tie rods, tein inner tie rods. when i started working on my car i started off with suspension then power later on i dont realy need too much power on it cuz its a dail driver but as for engine upgrades camshaft, headers,test piped and exhaust. i had a turbo set up but sold it so i can pay off some bills for school. expensive hobby but i think its worth it. were are you from?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> ksport coilovers, circuit sport tension rods,circuit sport rear camber arms, kazama outer tie rods, tein inner tie rods. when i started working on my car i started off with suspension then power later on i dont realy need too much power on it cuz its a dail driver but as for engine upgrades camshaft, headers,test piped and exhaust. i had a turbo set up but sold it so i can pay off some bills for school. expensive hobby but i think its worth it. were are you from?


yeah i dont get why all these guys are starting off with sr's before they even do they're suspension. its ridiculous, the stock ka is enough to get started when you have the right suspension set up.
sounds like you got a pretty good set up going, more than i can say for myself lol.
its a really expensive hobby. but i found its brought me and some of my old friends together. and you meet a lot of cool people that are willing to help you with working on your car and pulling motors. 
im excited to get back out there after being out of it for a yr.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> yeah i dont get why all these guys are starting off with sr's before they even do they're suspension. its ridiculous, the stock ka is enough to get started when you have the right suspension set up.
> sounds like you got a pretty good set up going, more than i can say for myself lol.
> its a really expensive hobby. but i found its brought me and some of my old friends together. and you meet a lot of cool people that are willing to help you with working on your car and pulling motors.
> im excited to get back out there after being out of it for a yr.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

la la la... I don't no longer know whats going on in this thread.. LOL All these "code words" I just know American muscle...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> Nizmo357 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i dont get why all these guys are starting off with sr's before they even do they're suspension. its ridiculous, the stock ka is enough to get started when you have the right suspension set up.
> ...


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

wow cant even change his own oil are you serious?! i was so close to getting a 14 a few months ago but i lagged on it and when i finaly checked up on it it was sold to some kid and last i herd he wrecked it trying to drift now that pissed me off!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I drive my dream car - '99 Dodge Neon (not)... At least it gets me from point a to point b & possibly c


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i had a an 86 honda accord that went out on me too. but i still have faith in them becuase i have seen many go over 200,xxx miles


i have faith in them because i beat the p!ss out of my b16 EG everyday and never had any problems w/ it.. and after owning the GSR for 7 yrs, with not a problem.. only maintenance (ie: timing belt, etc)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I drive my dream car - '99 Dodge Neon (not)... At least it gets me from point a to point b & possibly c


I'm sorry.... LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm sorry.... LOL


YUP *sigh* I had a really nice '04 Nissan Sentra but thanks to this economy & Obamanation it was repoed & I now drive a Neon. But it's owned outright & at least it's American. I have a mortgage that's top priority - there's a bright side to everything


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> YUP *sigh* I had a really nice '04 Nissan Sentra but thanks to this economy & Obamanation it was repoed & I now drive a Neon. But it's owned outright & at least it's American. I have a mortgage that's top priority - there's a bright side to everything


ahh that sucks im sorry.
atleast you have a house tho!


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

Nizmo357 said:


> yeah i dont get why all these guys are starting off with sr's before they even do they're suspension. its ridiculous, the stock ka is enough to get started when you have the right suspension set up.
> sounds like you got a pretty good set up going, more than i can say for myself lol.


JDM bragging rights y0! People rarely have a clue what they're doing lol. You pick up a mag at the convenience store, flip to the formula D recap section, see all these mentions of 240s and silvias rocking SR20s at the 400-500hp range and think that's the only way to go.

I heard the KA24DEs are pretty solid when dealing with a well built engine and low-moderate amounts of boost can go for a pretty long time. People have pulled some serious numbers out of them, it's impressive. The torque output of the KA vs the SR is very nice. The KA will most likely rev lower, produce more torque, and provide more off-boost power. All in all, if evenly matched, the KA will seem to pull harder over the SR for these reasons. This is just what I've heard, I don't have much experience with them myself, I don't deal with Nissans. While I almost got an R32, ended up with a Subaru and a Toyota in the driveway. Anyways the KA vs SR comparison is eerily similar to the EJ25 vs EJ20 comparison. Again USDM vs JDM.

With that in mind, I'd apply the same reasoning I applied to my Subaru when contemplating an STI swap. I drive my car every day, it's how I want it. With that in mind, boosting it will increase the monthly cost by a large margin. In the end, I'd be paying a lot to be able to go fast in a straight line, which isn't my thing. Furthermore, increased power to the drive wheels increases the slip angle, takes up more traction. Can be good for drifting as it makes it a lot easier to break and maintain loss of traction in the rear. In the end however, you get yourself a good suspension tuned for the oversteer and you don't need the high power to drift. I'd rather drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow.

The advice I got when I started messing with upgrading performance was brakes -> suspension -> power is the order you attack the beast at.

Props on your N/A builds. Good to see there are those that didn't get mesmerized and blinded by the HP numbers they heard as a kid.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

^^ good post ^^
sr's have higher end then the ka's do thats why alot of people use sr's when drifting. plus there lighter then the ka's because they have aluminum blocks which means they can blow up alot easier then the ka's,they have cast iron blocks which are a little heavier. ill rock a ka for as long as i have my car. but if i come up on another car that has an sr in it already i wouldnt mind driving that. what year is your subaru


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not all that familiar with drifting in particular, so I'm wondering does engine weight make a great difference in the characteristics of the car? Or is it more a matter of weight distribution? I'm thinking of all the vipers and mustangs I've seen drifting with their incredibly heavy engines. I can see the higher RPM output of the SR being quite desirable for drifting as your RPM will naturally be quite high with traction lost on the rear. As for my application, a heavier engine is a real double edged sword.

My Subie is a 2001 Impreza 2.5rs coupe. Canadian market so it has a diff front bumper than the USDM.










^ That's the front end mine has. Mine is a dark blue though as opposed to the black in the pic. Will have to post up some pics at some point, think the GF put one up of it next to her MR2. Not sure though.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

its a little bit of both i mean for any car that you use to race/drift a lighter car is alot beter. those vipers and mustangs are really heavy but make about 200 hp more so it somewhat balances out


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its not a 240, i just felt like posting a pic of it..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> ahh that sucks im sorry.
> atleast you have a house tho!


Yup yup 

One day tho. I am certainly diggin' that integra posted


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

nice polished blades on the gsr


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man an sr is not a miracluos (sp) motor. its just a 2.0 with a factory turbo. it has shims that vary the valve lash that give problems at high rpm.the ka is a good motor, and it was put in everything from old frontier/pathfinders, to altimas. transverse of course.

the beastiest motor is the 5.6 titan motor. they run around 15k from the factory for a new one. but they are f'n stout. and have little to no mechanical issues (except for catalytic converter failure, which is more due to the way the cat and manifold come as one complete unit, with a lack of space between the two.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Demios said:


> JDM bragging rights y0! People rarely have a clue what they're doing lol. You pick up a mag at the convenience store, flip to the formula D recap section, see all these mentions of 240s and silvias rocking SR20s at the 400-500hp range and think that's the only way to go.
> 
> I heard the KA24DEs are pretty solid when dealing with a well built engine and low-moderate amounts of boost can go for a pretty long time. People have pulled some serious numbers out of them, it's impressive. The torque output of the KA vs the SR is very nice. The KA will most likely rev lower, produce more torque, and provide more off-boost power. All in all, if evenly matched, the KA will seem to pull harder over the SR for these reasons. This is just what I've heard, I don't have much experience with them myself, I don't deal with Nissans. While I almost got an R32, ended up with a Subaru and a Toyota in the driveway. Anyways the KA vs SR comparison is eerily similar to the EJ25 vs EJ20 comparison. Again USDM vs JDM.
> 
> ...


GOOD POST!!!



cEElint said:


> its not a 240, i just felt like posting a pic of it..


its all sorts of clean!



intensive said:


> man an sr is not a miracluos (sp) motor. its just a 2.0 with a factory turbo. it has shims that vary the valve lash that give problems at high rpm.the ka is a good motor, and it was put in everything from old frontier/pathfinders, to altimas. transverse of course.
> 
> the beastiest motor is the 5.6 titan motor. they run around 15k from the factory for a new one. but they are f'n stout. and have little to no mechanical issues (except for catalytic converter failure, which is more due to the way the cat and manifold come as one complete unit, with a lack of space between the two.


that motor would be wayyyyyyy to heavy for drifting. i dont even think it would fit in a 240.
why not go with a skyline rb26dett? i guarantee you that would rape on a titan motor.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

drifting? psshh no offense but im talkin strait line man, i guess ive always been around ******** to much but i dont really care for drifting. its cool but not my thing, i see money in tires and clutches just going down the drain. i like ripping tires street light to streetlight with a v8, its addicting even.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

if i wanted to spendmoney like that, it would be a sup mk4 tt, without a slushbox for sure. i d have to find one all original with less than 60k miles in black with tan leather. sleeek


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

a titian motor has hella torque and torque is what you need for drifting. just look at chris forsberg and his 350z


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i get bored going in a str8 line lol
but drag racing you burn up just as much clutches and tires.


----------

